# Best Z68 Mobo in various Price Ranges



## pcforumguy (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have found that most of the newbies (like myself) who ask questions about New Rig Queries are pretty much clear about their requirement in their estimated budget i.e. Proccesor, HDD, RAM etc. 

But when it comes on choosing a mobo and GPU the mess begin.
Well, I am not going into GPU section in this thread, but as title suggest - Best Z68 Mobo in various Price Ranges - *(ASUS/ Gigabyte/ MSI/ Biostar/ Intel)*



*Up to 10k*
|???
*10 - 12k *
|???
*12 - 15k *
|???
*15 - 20k *
|???
*20k - above *
|???
Plz, suggest minimum 2 options per price range and maximum no limit ....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I will update these mobo as I get more info - (sequence doesn't matter)

*oi42.tinypic.com/2elfoys.jpg
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Specification and  Difference List - 
Up to 10k*


Spoiler



[1frame]*docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1HJ0Dgi5kaw9IWOIvjwxOP1OZ5LRhwH53suRVItF0T8k&amp;embedded=true[/1frame]


*10k To 12k*


Spoiler



[1frame]*docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1M66Jmpd_T_TZTYdjEZk2LkwKzS2uFzv3_Vorx3ztmo4&amp;embedded=true[/1frame]


*12k To 15k (A)*


Spoiler



[1frame]*docs.google.com/document/pub?id=16-xOZsyBlRlewZ-VdD1hbXaaGrBoMMfkjQETG4LjYTs&amp;embedded=true[/1frame]


*12k To 15k (B)*


Spoiler



[1frame]*docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1wJhQ5H-oyjdrM9TnWDwy-zrLhgcA-19DD6tmvjASbfk&amp;embedded=true[/1frame]


*15k To 20k*


Spoiler



[1frame]*docs.google.com/document/pub?id=10K1PuBvyI_POWcwNR_Y3dXcOJhetWyafQ7U4EfkYJkA&amp;embedded=true[/1frame]


*20k and above*


Spoiler



[1frame]*docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1MTUQ_NAClqFcEaCU_0oiMW9zoK60Qm2JTZ-5290GvNE&amp;embedded=true[/1frame]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Few helpful reviews -
Affordable Z68 Mobo Review
Mid Range Z68 Mobo Review
Mid-High Range Z68 Mobo Review
Z68 Motherboard Roundup
Z68 Motherboard Roundup Part 2
Z68 Roundup 1
Z68 Roundup 2


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 28, 2012)

6-10K: I'm going to list 3 options because all 3 are good.

Biostar TZ68K+ (6.8K to 7.3K)
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 (7600-8100)
MSI Z68A-G45 (G3) - Approx. Rs. 9000 (if someone can contact MSI's distributor, Z68A-G43 should be available for less, but it's not in stores yet).


----------



## helion (Mar 28, 2012)

A comparison table listing all features, sorted by price would help best.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

What for?
Prices are too variable atm to make any such list IMO.


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 28, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 (7600-8100)



Where did u get this mobo in India?



helion said:


> A comparison table listing all features, sorted by price would help best.



This what I am doing from past few days....but it'll take time !
*Any help appreciated !*



d6bmg said:


> What for?



To make clear vision which is best mobo in particular price range with particular features.



d6bmg said:


> Prices are too variable atm to make any such list IMO.



It's true....that's why I have mentioned *Price Range* not any fix price point.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 29, 2012)

pcforumguy said:
			
		

> Where did u get this mobo in India?



Direct from Jupiter, or else it will be in stores from April according to information I got from Jupiter.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2012)

add this great mobo under 12-15k price range : ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 29, 2012)

Add this too : Intel DZ68DB -- 7500/-
and 
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z - 14k approx.


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 29, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Direct from Jupiter, or else it will be in stores from April according to information I got from Jupiter.


It's damn good news....thanks for share !



topgear said:


> add this great mobo under 12-15k price range : ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z


Yah it's great mobo; List Updated. 



harryneopotter said:


> Add this too : Intel DZ68DB -- 7500/-
> and
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z - 14k approx.


Correct me if I am wrong, Intel DZ68DB is not value-rich as Biostar TZ68K+.
More opinions appreciated in this matter.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 29, 2012)

DZ68DB: No heatsink on VRM, virtually no overclocking options, no DDR3 1600 support, no Crossfire, no PCIe 3.0. Definitely not a good value vs. Biostar TZ68K+.

Also, ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 is also available for about 7K, however I didn't mention this earlier because this board also loses compared to the Biostar board. The main fault being that it doesn't support SLI or crossfire and has less power phases (4+1 vs. 8+1 on the Biostar).


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

ASUS MAXIMUS IV Extreme-Z - 25.75K @itwares.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

Under 12k-15k Category : Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4.


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 30, 2012)

*@MegaMind* - List Updated.

*@topgear* - It's already in the list...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3 @Rs.8700


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3 @Rs.8700



No Heatsink on VRM, Less Storage Options, No USB 3.0, Almost no OC compatibility - I think it's not worth to add in the list..... any opinions ?

What about these - GIGABYTE GA-Z68AP-D3 and Asus P8Z68 M-PRO in 6-10k ?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 30, 2012)

add Asus P8Z68V -PRO in 12-15k range..this is a great motherboard, have all the features you'd like in this range, good heatsinks and very good overclockability!!


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 30, 2012)

*@masterkd* - Asus P8Z68 V-PRO is already in the list.
What do you think about *Asus P8Z68 M-PRO* in 6-10k range? Although this is mATX but have some similar features like we can see in V series mobo.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Add EVGA Z68 FTW @ 19.8k.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

nice find ... for those who are interested - the price this is ~1k cheaper on bitfang.

Also EVGA Z68 SLI @ 13k available on there.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 31, 2012)

this is a very good thread
how about the msi boards z68 gd55 and z68 gd80and big bang
Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com
Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ GD55 and GD55 is already mentioned on the list and Big bang marshal is based on P67 chipset


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Add EVGA Z68 FTW @ 19.8k.



It is nice find but does EVGA has any ASS support in India?
Inclusion of EVGA mobo depend on it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> It is nice find but does EVGA has any ASS support in India?
> Inclusion of EVGA mobo depend on it



Well, I don't know about others, but my bro has been using EVGA board since 4 yrs. And he faced some issues, all were resolved promptly. I can't say its as good as Corsair, but at least lot better than Rashi.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2012)

Last i heard, Tirupathi entr. handles EVGA support..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

He also got the board once replaced. The original board was not available so he was offered a higher model at the price difference. But the good thing was, the difference was more than 3-4k than regular pricing, so he opted for that.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Add EVGA Z68 FTW @ 19.8k.



Overpriced as always. Some days ago, I've said that Z68 FTW should be priced @~15K. (according to their price in dollar) price: $210 (@MC). WHich comes to ~Rs90/1 dollar. Totally overpriced.
About warranty, it is handled by Tirupathi and the warranty period is, 3 years for motherbord, 2 years for graphics card. Their build quality is superb. So one shouldn't worry about the warranty.

Main Advantage with FTW is one can run 5x PCI-E slots at x8. Very good for people who plans to run quad SLI(?) .

I highly doubt about the number of PC gamers though.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 1, 2012)

So, what should be done - EVGA Z68 FTW include or exclude in the list?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> So, what should be done - EVGA include or exclude in the list?



AFAI feel, almost all components are priced on higher side wrt to US. The extent varies, but given that EVGA has one the best quality boards out there, it must be included. If one has the requirement/passion/enthu to go for it, nothing is costly for him.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Is it worth to add EVGA Z68 FTW in comparison to other two mobo in 15-20k range - ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO/GEN3 and Deluxe?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Is it worth to add EVGA Z68 FTW in comparison to other two mobo in 15-20k range - ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO/GEN3 and Deluxe?



Let hardware gurus comment upon it.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Is it worth to add EVGA Z68 FTW in comparison to other two mobo in 15-20k range - ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO/GEN3 and Deluxe?



Q : Is it worth? 
A : Only if you are going for 3-way SLI/CFX as Sniper-2 & Extreme-Z are still expensive.

Cons,
1. Only 6 SATA ports.
2. Requires 2*8 pin CPU power connectors.
3. Lack of video output, means no lucid virtue.
4. E-ATX Form Factor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Sometimes I don't understand why will some one need more than 6 SATA ports 

*@MegaMind*- Heard "E-ATX" for the first time. Explain it pls.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

E-ATX : *E*xtended-*A*dvanced *T*echnology e*X*tended

The size of the mobo will be 12in x 13in..
Whereas, the size of a normal ATX mobo will be 12in x 9.6in. 
So probably a full tower case is required...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 1, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Q : Is it worth?
> A : Only if you are going for 3-way SLI/CFX as Sniper-2 & Extreme-Z are still expensive.
> 
> Cons,
> ...



Thanks for make it easy to understand.

It's pretty clear now - we should wait to include it in the list.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Off the topic - seriously do anyone really need -
1] 3 way or 4 way SLI/Crossfire
2] more than 3-4 SATA ports
3] more than 32 GB RAM


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> seriously do anyone really need -
> 1] 3 way or 4 way SLI/Crossfire
> 2] more than 3-4 SATA ports
> 3] more than 32 GB RAM



1. A very few enthusiasts 
2. For a high-end PC, Yes definitely.. 
3. If planning to run virtualization..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Is it worth to add EVGA Z68 FTW in comparison to other two mobo in 15-20k range - ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO/GEN3 and Deluxe?



Z68 FTW can be compared with Maximus IV Extreme Z. Both are NF200 board. And it should be included in the list.



MegaMind said:


> Q : Is it worth?
> A : Only if you are going for 3-way SLI/CFX as Sniper-2 & Extreme-Z are still expensive.
> 
> Cons,
> ...



About cons: only first one could be a problem. 
2* 8pin connectors are good. Present in >=1000Watt PSUs and who will buy the boards with 2*8 pin power connectors, is expected to in at least SLI/CFX.
No top end Z68 board have video port. 
E-ATX is good. It gives room, specially for 3 way SLI.

Add 3 more boards from AsRock. All are very good, way better than Biostar boards and from what I've heard, they are available with AsRocks new distributor in India (forgot the name) :
ASRock Z68 PRO3 GEN3 @~6K
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 @~8K
ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 @~18K (this one is beast, can be compared to Maximus IV Extreme Z) Have almost everything.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

^By video port you mean VGA?

Nice to know that it has NF200 chipset board. They are of different league totally (as I have heard).


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> About cons: only first one could be a problem.
> 1. 2* 8pin connectors are good. Present in >=1000Watt PSUs and who will buy the boards with 2*8 pin power connectors, is expected to in at least SLI/CFX.
> 2. No top end Z68 board have video port.
> 3. E-ATX is good. It gives room, specially for 3 way SLI.



1. Can't get you..
2. True.
3. If someone is getting a E-ATX mobo *should* get a full tower case..



dashing.sujay said:


> ^By video port you mean VGA?
> 
> Nice to know that it has NF200 chipset board. They are of different league totally (as I have heard).



No Display port onboard, a GPU is a must to run the PC..

Thats what i mentioned in post #31...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> No Display port onboard, a GPU is a must to run the PC..
> 
> Thats what i mentioned in post #31...



Oh, so you mean video port = On board graphics?

So, on Z68 boards lucid virtue will use dGPU & HD3000 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Oh, so you mean video port = On board graphics?
> 
> So, on Z68 boards lucid virtue will use dGPU & HD3000 ?



*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=32705

Can't connect monitor to the motherboard, so a graphic card is a must.. And adding a graphic card means you cannot use On board graphics..

Yes lucid virtue uses dGPU & iGPU..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> 1. Can't get you..
> 2. True.
> 3. If someone is getting a E-ATX mobo *should* get a full tower case..
> 
> ...



1. I mean to say this:
looking at the PSUs, Only Corsair AX850, AX1200, HX1050 and some CM Silent pro have 2x 8pin ports. When anyone is getting >1KWatt of PSU, he will definitely run (or have plan to run) SLI/CFX, or more than that. Now, adding 2 or more cards (say 3 cards) to a motherboard requires lot of space, which can be easily provided by E-ATX board. Plus it have space for adding one or two PCI-E 1x card(s).
So, overall condition is win-win. 
And another thing, those who are planning to have such kind of rig mentioned above, should get full tower cabinet to get proper airflow. So, no problem is in that part too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks *MM*


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even without display port of motherboard one can use lucid virtue in dGPU mode, apparently in which mode most of us use lucid virtue.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 1. I mean to say this:
> looking at the PSUs, Only Corsair AX850, AX1200, HX1050 and some CM Silent pro have 2x 8pin ports. When anyone is getting >1KWatt of PSU, he will definitely run (or have plan to run) SLI/CFX, or more than that. Now, adding 2 or more cards (say 3 cards) to a motherboard requires lot of space, which can be easily provided by E-ATX board. Plus it have space for adding one or two PCI-E 1x card(s).
> So, overall condition is win-win.
> And another thing, those who are planning to have such kind of rig mentioned above, should get full tower cabinet to get proper airflow. So, no problem is in that part too.



So the conclusion is EVGA Z68 FTW is recommended only if 3-way SLI/CFX is required.. Else P8Z68 V PRO/Deluxe is a better choice..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ Yes!! Tirupathi >> Rashi regarding RMA in most of the areas in India, which includes kolkata obviously.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Yes!! Tirupathi >> Rashi regarding RMA in most of the areas in India, which includes kolkata obviously.



In that case, MSI Z68A GD80 or Gigabyte UD4 over EVGA Z68 FTW..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

Just curious whats wrong in adding *Evga Z68 FTW* in the list.!!!
I think all z68 board should be add to the list. So that it will be very easy for a user to choose the best board within their budget.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Just curious whats wrong in adding *Evga Z68 FTW* in the list.!!!



EVGA Z68 FTW drawbacks - (as per my understanding from what I read here and other reviews )

4 DIMM Dual-Channel DDR3 1333MHz+ (up to 16GB)
EATX mobo which requires Full Tower Cabinet
No onboard Display Ports
Over Cost in comparison to ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO/GEN3 and Deluxe (at least in India)




Tenida said:


> I think all z68 board should be add to the list. So that it will be very easy for a user to choose the best board within their budget.



1. As per Thread's Title suggest it should be Best Mobo list not All Z68 List.
2. That would create more confusion for mobo user.



d6bmg said:


> ...and from what I've heard, they are available with AsRocks new distributor in India



I think your pointing about this - 
ASRock And DIGICARE Reveal Partnership In India To Provide New RMA Service





d6bmg said:


> ASRock Z68 PRO3 GEN3 @~6K
> ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 @~8K
> ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 @~18K (this one is beast, can be compared to Maximus IV Extreme Z) Have almost everything.



Where did you find these prices? Any links?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 2, 2012)

Originally Posted by d6bmg View Post
ASRock Z68 PRO3 GEN3 @~6K
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 @~8K
ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 @~18K (this one is beast, can be compared to Maximus IV Extreme Z) Have almost everything.
links please


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 3, 2012)

I suppose, we have to finalize the list now b'cause I am going to add these mobos in the list which has detail descriptions; So anyone can compare these mobo side by side.
And that process take few hours so......check the list and post reply if any mobo we have missed to add in the list


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 4, 2012)

how about starting one thread for z 77 series and other 77 series motherboard because from now onwards anyone who is going to buy z68 series would most probably shift to 77 series mb


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 7, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> how about starting one thread for z 77 series and other 77 series motherboard because from now onwards anyone who is going to buy z68 series would most probably shift to 77 series mb


I will try 



dfcols71 said:


> ....because from now onwards anyone who is going to buy z68 series would most probably shift to 77 series mb


Not until mid June or early July

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way please check out newly created *Specification and  Difference List* on #1 post.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> how about starting one thread for z 77 series and other 77 series motherboard because from now onwards anyone who is going to buy z68 series would most probably shift to 77 series mb



currently Z77 mobos are very highly priced and until IVB cpus are releasing the current Z68 mobos are much better suited for SB K sku cpu buyers.

We can only recommend Z77 mobos to those who have 15-20k budget for the mobo


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 7, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> Originally Posted by d6bmg View Post
> ASRock Z68 PRO3 GEN3 @~6K
> ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 @~8K
> ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 @~18K (this one is beast, can be compared to Maximus IV Extreme Z) Have almost everything.
> links please



These are most probable costs quoted by asrock importer (forgot the name of the company) in India almost 2 months ago.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 7, 2012)

Off the topic -



topgear said:


> currently Z77 mobos are very highly priced and until IVB cpus are releasing the current Z68 mobos are much better suited for SB K sku cpu buyers.



But what you (and other hardware gurus) recommend after launch of Z77 mobos for optimal performance-price ratio :
Z77 + SB-K
Z77 + IVY / K
Z68 + SB-K
Z68 + IVY / k


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 7, 2012)

z77 motherboards seem to be more stable than z68 mb the new chipsets have IGP outputs to take advantage of the IGP, and the main differences lie in PCIe 3 configuration usb3 limitations and use of Intel’s Smart Response Technology,wifi added in some models,better multi gpu connector(pcie slot) spacing


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> z77 motherboards seem to be more stable than z68 mb



How is that?


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Off the topic -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking back my comments on the previous post  Z77 chipset has  mobos are available at a chip price now in all budget ranges - if you want you can add them in the appropriate price ranges :

Asus ASUS P8Z77-M @ 8.2k

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO @ 11.9k

ASUS P8Z77-V @ 14.9k

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO @ 16.2k

ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE @ 20.8k


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 8, 2012)

you can add this also to z77
Gigabyte Z77M-D3H Intel Motherboard-8,950 
Gigabyte Z77M-D3H Intel Motherboard - Hardwire.in


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> I'm taking back my comments on the previous post  Z77 chipset has  mobos are available at a chip price now in all budget ranges - if you want you can add them in the appropriate price ranges :
> 
> Asus ASUS P8Z77-M @ 8.2k
> 
> ...



But does Z77 mobo are better against Z68 in the Price-Performance Ratio ?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes they are if you look in newegg there are 77 series mbs ranging from 90usd-280 usd
if you want more feauture like wifi,marvel ssd , bluetooth,4fan connectors multi gpu crossfire/sli,thx /dolbysound those boards are costly


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 8, 2012)

A $200 board for ~15K?
Sad story. None will buy unless they are crazy.
Any Gigabyte board pricing?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 8, 2012)

all 77 and 75 series motherboards @ newegg
Newegg.com - Z77MB410416


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

@ pcforumguy  - Z77 mobos are indeed better than Z68 mobos.

@ d6bmg - not all z77 mobos are that much costly ; for eg. Asus P8Z77-M or Gigabyte Z77M-D3H and more under 10k z77 mobos are coming soon.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> all 77 and 75 series motherboards @ newegg
> Newegg.com - Z77MB410416



Nice find mate. The interesting thing is that all H77 based motherboard are having 4 RAM slots and USB 3.0 support unlike the H67 based ones. And yeah PCI Express 3.0 slot, SATA III & internal USB 3.0 header too. Good times ahead for the buyers who waited


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ d6bmg - not all z77 mobos are that much costly ; for eg. Asus P8Z77-M or Gigabyte Z77M-D3H and more under 10k z77 mobos are coming soon.



Asus P8Z77-M is not a good overclocker.
Gigabyte Z77M-D3H is descent overclocker.
We should look at GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H & GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ pcforumguy  - Z77 mobos are indeed better than Z68 mobos.



In my humble opinion - Z77 mobos are better than Z68 *ONLY* if anyone building rig with IVY Bridge-K CPUs.

What I have read as of now, there is clear indication that SNB + Z77 is not a Promising Combo b'cause Z77 mobo's lower power management is made for IVY's lower TDP not for SNB.

Well, anyone can point out why am I combining Z77 with SNB - 
1] Availability of IVY in India - April 28 is US launch date, what will for India?
2] IVY's Price will be higher at the launch and will stay high for a while (I hope I will be wrong on this)


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 9, 2012)

well the ivy cpu will be priced in almost the same way of sandy bridge processor give or take 5-10 usd for some extreme models
Tech ARP - ED#134 : Intel To Launch Ivy Bridge Desktop Processors In April! Rev. 3.0


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Asus P8Z77-M is not a good overclocker.
> Gigabyte Z77M-D3H is descent overclocker.
> We should look at GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H & GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H



I mentioned that mobo just for price comparision but with more models we will get a lot more good ( at OCing ) z77 mobos at affordable price range.



pcforumguy said:


> In my humble opinion - Z77 mobos are better than Z68 *ONLY* if anyone building rig with IVY Bridge-K CPUs.
> 
> What I have read as of now, there is clear indication that SNB + Z77 is not a Promising Combo b'cause Z77 mobo's lower power management is made for IVY's lower TDP not for SNB.
> 
> ...



have a look at this 

Intel?s Z77 Express And Lucidlogix MVP: New Features For Gamers : Z77 Express: USB 3.0 And Enhanced Manageability



> By moving USB 3.0 onto the chipset without reducing the number of available PCIe 2.0 lanes, Z77 allows manufacturers to stuff more devices onto their boards at lower cost. In many instances, this means they can even avoid expensive multi-lane PCIe bridges to bring us enthusiast-class features at mainstream prices. While we probably wouldn’t spend the money to upgrade from Z68, new system builders have nothing to lose and a few small things to gain by choosing a motherboard with Intel’s latest mainstream platform controller hub.



so for new cpu buyers regardless of SB or IVB - Z77 chipset based mobos are better choice IMO.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Finally I have completed the list and it's specification differences after all 

Check Out #1 Post for detail.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

Very good work mate


----------



## sanjay6502 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also add 

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ...... Rs. 9500 + taxes


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 13, 2012)

You should change the 'ASUS Maximus IV GENE Z' mobo in 12k-15k(B) list to 'ASUS Maximus IV GENE Z/GEN 3' . The Gen 3 model supports the PCIex 16 3.0 with an IVB processor and costs nearly the same( Just Rs 100-200 difference)


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> In my humble opinion - Z77 mobos are better than Z68 *ONLY* if anyone building rig with IVY Bridge-K CPUs.



True.



sanjay6502 said:


> Also add
> 
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ...... Rs. 9500 + taxes



Again, overpriced. Would have been a agreat board if the price were 8K+tax


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Very good work mate



Just a drop in the ocean !
Thanks !



sanjay6502 said:


> Also add
> 
> ASRock *Z77* Extreme4 ...... Rs. 9500 + taxes



Buddy it's *Best Z68 Mobo in various Price Ranges* 



the_conqueror said:


> You should change the 'ASUS Maximus IV GENE Z' mobo in 12k-15k(B) list to 'ASUS Maximus IV GENE Z/GEN 3' . The Gen 3 model supports the PCIex 16 3.0 with an IVB processor and costs nearly the same( Just Rs 100-200 difference)



Thanks for point-out.
List updated.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ great work - really appreciate the hard work you put behind this.

BTW, time to add *Asus Maximus V Gene (Z77) in 15-20k category* 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1627200-post167.html


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ great work - really appreciate the hard work you put behind this.
> BTW, time to add *Asus Maximus V Gene (Z77) in 15-20k category*
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1627200-post167.html



Thanks for appreciation !
About *Z77* mobos, I think it's too early to add any Z77 mobo in the list (as we only have Asus's Z77 only on Flipkart and no other mobo avail in the market) and more importantly it's Z68 list remember .

Anyway I think, I am gonna add few AsRock Z68 mobos in the list as more n more suggestion I received in last couple of days; And I am thinking to do a same list for Z77 mobo but after few weeks as we can get them in the market.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ actually it's a little too late to make thread on z68 mobo now IMO ( _no offense intended _) as the z77 mobos are on the verge to flood the market and replace the current z68 mobo line up from every manufacturer - it's compatibility with SB cpus and pci-e 3.0 ( only IVB cpu users ) and usb 3.0 features gives it some extra edge over z68 - so most future buyers of SB or IVB cpus will be inclined to the z77 mobos more.

Coming to the thread name it can be re-named anytime and as someone has got hold of a Asus Maximus V Gene (Z77) and some Asus z77 mobos are already up for sell means we will see more and more z77 mobos from every manufacturer at z68 mobos price range and z77 mobo will take the place of z68.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ *actually it's a little too late to make thread on z68 mobo* now IMO *(no offense intended )* as the z77 mobos are on the verge to flood the market and replace the current z68 mobo line up from every manufacturer - it's compatibility with SB cpus and pci-e 3.0 ( only IVB cpu users ) and usb 3.0 features gives it some extra edge over z68 - so most people be it future Sb or IVB cpu buyers *will be inclied to the z68 mobos more*.
> 
> Coming to the thread name it can be re-named anytime and as someone has got hold of a Asus Maximus V Gene (Z77) and some Asus z77 mobos are already up for sell means we will see more and more z77 mobos from every manufacturer at z68 mobos price range and z77 mobo will take the place of z68.



1] I searched minimum 2-3 forums for Best Z68 Mobo in various Price Ranges suggestions but couldn't find any single when I want to buy it (Feb.2012); So I just researched on my own (and with help from all you guys here) about Z68 mobo.And created this thread to help any newbie to get what best in his budget.
2] None taken. 
3] It's typo, right?


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ yep, that was a typo .. edited my post and thanks for pointing it out


----------

